
Security Key FAQ - sr2
https://techsolidarity.org/resources/security_key_faq.htm
======
bibitor
"Can I use it both on a Mac and a PC?

Yes, as long the computer runs the Google Chrome browser (which you should be
using anyway)."

Why should I be using the Chrome browser 'anyway'?

